#kubuntu-council 2018-07-25
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Sorry I've not been around. Have been ill.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> No worries @acheronuk
<valorie> so sorry to hear that, acheronuk
 * valorie has been super busy outside lately
<valorie> and I leave for the Netherlands in less than a week!
<valorie> need to pack and do some more planning
<valorie> one of my friends has had a terrible diagnosis yesterday and is hospitalized
#kubuntu-council 2018-07-26
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Linux Action News is using Kubuntu 18.04 on their Reaper audio workstation.
<valorie> oooo, that's good
#kubuntu-council 2018-07-27
<tsimonq2> 904672
<tsimonq2> grrrr
<tsimonq2> https://lubuntu.me/taking-a-new-direction/
<valorie> good one, tsimonq2
<tsimonq2> Thanks valorie.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Shipping documentation? How?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> By shipping it in a package...
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Well yes but are you packaging the lubuntu manual?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I may need some help with the builds of the kubuntu manuel. Travis is failing.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @ahoneybun, I am.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @ahoneybun, Let me know.
<valorie> tsimonq2: did I lend or give you a battery backup?
<valorie> portable but bigish one?
<valorie> I have my little one charging but big one is hiding
<tsimonq2> valorie: I don't think so
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> I swear I had it last conf
<valorie> oh well, it's not like I need TWO
<tsimonq2> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<valorie> I know how to find it -- buy another!
<valorie> but I don't need another
<valorie> :-)
<tsimonq2> hah
<valorie> perhaps I gave it to someone in India
<valorie> kit is expensive there
#kubuntu-council 2018-07-28
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @tsimonq2 I think the issue is that my personal account had personal access tokens while teams don't
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Qh
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> *Ah
#kubuntu-council 2019-07-25
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> https://www.reddit.com/r/kde/comments/chcgja/lliurex_the_linux_distribution_used_in_all_the/
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Checked theior repos, and can see they have copied our bionic plasma/kde packages to them.
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Downloading their iso now to have a look
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> 3.2 GB http://releases.lliurex.net/isos/19.07_64bits/lliurex-escriptori_64bits_19_20190724.iso
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Good eye
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Hmm. https://twitter.com/kdecommunity/status/1142026280751292417
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> That says Neon
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> This disagrees: http://lliurex.net/bionic/pool/universe/p/plasma-workspace/
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Guess I'll find out when the ISO finishes downloading
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Looks like it may be Neon
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Neon packages in the main component. weird
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> http://lliurex.net/bionic/pool/main/p/plasma-workspace/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Maybe they have both?
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> no
<valorie> I mean, you package for both, correct?
#kubuntu-council 2019-07-26
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> valorie: I 'assist' on and off with Neon packaging, yes.
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> I wonder if the Lilurex team are working with Jonathan R, he has lots of contacts in that region. Anyways it's a great step up for KDE 🥰
<valorie> probably more the spanish team which is really strong in Spain
#kubuntu-council 2020-07-20
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @valorie, I already had :)
<valorie> I noticed that today
<valorie> thank you
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> he works at Aardman Animations, which is quite cool
<valorie> I saw the conversation in -promo
<valorie> super cool
